# 05 hood and grille on an 04?



## goatfeverrr (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wondering if an 05 hood and grille would fit on my 04?


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

the "05" hood and grill were also offered on the 04...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought the '05 hood was optional at the beginning of '05 (some '05's came without scoops) but not in '04...either way...it should fit...
Bill


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The 05 and 06 hood WILL fit on the 04. The 04 hood will not fit on the 05 and 06 because it would bump into the ECU in the engine bay.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Aren't the grilles exactly the same for all three years?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yes, the grilles are exactly the same.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

To clear this up, all parts are interchangeable. There was no "ram air" hood offered in 04, there was an "flat hood" option in 05 that no one knew about.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> To clear this up, all parts are interchangeable. There was no "ram air" hood offered in 04, there was an "flat hood" option in 05 that no one knew about.


Exactly right. Americans apparently don't think a car can be fast without hood scoops, split exhausts and giant embossing to remind people that can't read the other badges of what you're driving. After its introduction there was so much whining here that they refit the car with those "performance" items for the US market altho in '05 the flat hood was still an option.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What happened to the other thread about 'trading an 04 black sleeper hood' or however it was worded?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^^^Good question. It doesn't let me view it.


----------



## GT0HH (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm curious...anyway to put a rear grille and the decal on an 04?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd like to see that...whatza rear grill???
Bill


----------



## DABIGBYRDMAN (May 27, 2011)

:agree


----------

